# Skink



## Chadwick1 (Mar 15, 2009)

So ive got a bunch of these buggers running around the house. I am 32 years old and have never seen one until last year. Now they are everywhere and the little ones have bright blue tails.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Blue tailed skinks. Cool. Michigan's only native lizard.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Very cool. Never seen one in Michigan before.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I transplanted some from another county to my property several years ago, the transplant worked.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I have never seen one in my 50+ years either....are they in jackson county?
I have never seen a massasauga rattle snake either...


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

DFJISH said:


> Blue tailed skinks. Cool. Michigan's only native lizard.


We actually have Five Lined Skinks, which often have blue tails. There is actually a Blue Tailed Skink, but it is native to Australia. Very cool lizards. They are often prolific in small areas, but not widespread. I had two for pets for part of a summer. I called them Elizardbeth Taylor, and Lizard Burton. :lol: It was a lot of fun feeding them different bugs, and insects in an aquarium. Eventually I released them, when fall was setting in. They didn't populate the area when I released them. Maybe two Lizard Burtons? :lol::lol:


----------



## Sparks (Jun 27, 2006)

I like lizards.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Chadwick1 said:


> So ive got a bunch of these buggers running around the house. I am 32 years old and have never seen one until last year. Now they are everywhere and the little ones have bright blue tails.


Are these Photos from Port Huron?
I know of a small population outside Marysville but never heard of any in the Port Huron area.
Interesting.


----------



## Chadwick1 (Mar 15, 2009)

These photos were taken in Kimball twp. The Marysville Meijer is about 3.5 miles from my house. My nephew caught one of these last year. We kept it in a container for a few hours then let it go. Ive chased 3 juvenile skinks out of my garage just this week.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

they help chase the Manbeast away :evil:


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Saw one in Alcona county this summer -


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

Had one in Fennville over on the west side in allegan county about 3 years ago/ Little bugger was snuggled up on my wifes side of the bed under the covers She didnt sleep in the bed for a week after that


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

We have them around our place near Baldwin. Actually lifted up a welcome matt this weekend and there were two. They always seem to be around the steps.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

i think the younger ones have blue tails? It is broken off easily when mishandled. I think it helps them escape when something tries to grab them.

I live in Goodells area and have never seen one here. My grandpa's place in West Branch always had one hanging around his compost pile.

Cool pics!


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

seen a few at Allegan dam before...lots of rocks there for them to hide...think they were five line


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

starky said:


> We have them around our place near Baldwin. Actually lifted up a welcome matt this weekend and there were two. They always seem to be around the steps.


That's funny you mention steps. My grandparents had a family living in their pool area my entire childhood. I remember feeding them and scaring my aunt's haha. They to lived under the steps. They would come out and sun themselves right next to everyone swimming and tanning. Cool little lizards


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> We actually have Five Lined Skinks, which often have blue tails. There is actually a Blue Tailed Skink, but it is native to Australia. Very cool lizards. They are often prolific in small areas, but not widespread. I had two for pets for part of a summer. I called them Elizardbeth Taylor, and Lizard Burton. :lol: It was a lot of fun feeding them different bugs, and insects in an aquarium. Eventually I released them, when fall was setting in. They didn't populate the area when I released them. Maybe two Lizard Burtons? :lol::lol:


Yep! You nailed it. They are cool little guys. We have lots of them in Ogemaw and Roscommon county


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I would love a couple dozen around my cottage to keep the lake spider population in check--those cobwebs are a real eyesore.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

We have them in Tawas skittering across the patio area....


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I've seen quite a few of them around my cabin in Kalkaska Co. We had one that laid her eggs for three consecutive years under an old railroad tie. Eggs are about the size of a pea, or smaller.


----------

